# Irix 15mm



## chrysoberyl (Aug 26, 2016)

What became of this? I am especially intrigued by the neutrino coating, no doubt held in place by gluons...snicker. But I am interested in a fairly fast, sharp UWA with low coma.


----------



## Malm (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi!

Everybody is waiting ... and making jokes if the announcement was meant for summer 2016 or 2017


----------

